# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 16 )



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2016)

*Of your regularly made projects/items, Which of those finished pieces is best representative of your work & style? And how has the design of that regularly made project/item changed over the course of time? *










**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  too...


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 17, 2016)

So mainly I make pens so I'll stick with that for the purposes of this question. 

Over the last 5 years I've noticed that I've moved away from Acrylic blanks for most of what I do, I walked through the showroom and looking it it I've gone to things with considerably more figure like dyed and stabilized materials and exotics with striking patterns. I've also moved to more high end and limited run stuff so instead of just having 5 or 6 styles with tons of each, I carry a lot more styles (I thing I've got about 30 different styles on hand right now) in much smaller quantities of each.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 17, 2016)

@Kevin said I was daft to build a table like that, but I built in all the same, just to show him. It sank into the swamp. So I built a second one. And that one sank into the swamp. So I built a third. That burned down, fell over, and then sank into the swamp. But the fourth one stayed up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> But the fourth one stayed up.



So far...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 17, 2016)

I started making turkey calls a couple years ago and I think I have improved them a lot. I started using plain looking hardwoods. Now most of my calls are stabilized with woods having interesting grain patterns. Also I think the sound I get from my calls has improved. At least I hope they have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 17, 2016)

As most people here know, what I make the most of are cutting boards. I started out making pretty plain ones with common hardwoods. I've expanded the wood selection since then, although I still stick with mostly domestic species and (I think) my designs have gotten better. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2016)

I matched a 30's drawer in Kathie's vanity in our bedroom furniture which evolved into what I have made the most of. I do not think any have sank though!! That was 7 yrs ago over 100 boxes later I am still addicted to the shape. None are the same- the upper and lower detail and placement/depth of cove changes on each. last one even shows what happens when some  forgets what he is doing and puts in cove bit wrong way

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2016)

The Cuban Mahogany with Cocobolo stripes snare I made. Stabilizing the knothole with bark inclusion has led me down the path of "stabilizing" flaws in beautiful pieces of wood so that they are useable. A smart man would just start with solid lumber, but I never claimed to be a smart man. The Jamican dogwood shell is my best yet. THe Mesquite shell I'm working on is the culmination of my experince so far. Seems rock butI'm still afraid it will self destruct. Only time will tell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 17, 2016)

I can't say I do any one thing more than others, I do a little bit of everything or I get extremely bored. This pretty much happens all the time. I turn for a while, then maybe some flat work of whatever, then scroll work on a detailed piece, then try something that I have never done. Everything wood working is what I am all about. What has changed, what I am doing at the time, lol. I have learned to slow down and enjoy the craft for what it is, my escape from reality and the harshness of the world and my troubles. My shop is my happy place and so is all the wonderful woods that we work with. Just building the shop has been fun in itself. Might take on a big furniture project, or just quickly spin out something on the lathe for some instant gratification. And then there's milling.........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2016)

The questions is to complicated for a simple minded Mississippian like myself. I will wait until next week for a simpler more dumbed down question.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tclem said:


> The questions is to complicated for a simple minded Mississippian like myself. I will wait until next week for a simpler more dumbed down question.


Take off yer shoes it will help ya remember.............

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Apr 17, 2016)

Tclem said:


> The questions is to complicated for a simple minded Mississippian like myself. I will wait until next week for a simpler more dumbed down question.


I don't know about that @Tclem. Your knives are really looking a lot better these days.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Maybe he ain't smart enough to figure out he's already practicing what's done been preached.

Either that or he's afraid to post another picture of that last knife after lookin at Google and seein how close Les and I are to Gulfport!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 17, 2016)

Granted I'm still rather new with the CNC, I'd say that's more my style. I can draw a picture and know the final outcome before I ever touch a chunk of wood. I guess it's a matter of not spending the time required to be able to visualize and execute a plan for anything needing the artistic touch.
As for the mill, I've come to the point that I don't want to cut down the whole forest anymore. I can pick what I saw and get 50 times the WOW factor and make the same money with a lot less effort. It is my plan to build with my own wood at some point though and that I will thoroughly enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Maybe he ain't smart enough to figure out he's already practicing what's done been preached.
> 
> Either that or he's afraid to post another picture of that last knife after lookin at Google and seein how close Les and I are to Gulfport!


Not smart enough. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tclem said:


> The questions is to complicated for a simple minded Mississippian like myself. I will wait until next week for a simpler more dumbed down question.



Who says next week's will be easy? But just for you Tony...I'll do it.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Who says next week's will be easy? But just for you Tony...I'll do it.


Thanks again. I can only take so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

